# 600HP AWD B13



## fleck (Jan 12, 2007)

MySpaceTV Videos: AWD SENTRA 608 HP by I DON'T GIVE A FUCK!

Whose is it?


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Not to sure about the owner but the shop is in Omaha. I just found these guys Wensday and am going to be getting a custom exhaust from them. So far they seem to have a decent idea about tuning so. Who knows. Will ask when I go up there monday.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

odd that people would claim it impossible, as there is a b12 AWD model, and of course the GTi-R is AWD. it would take some serious modification to make either of them work, but it could still be done.


----------



## fleck (Jan 12, 2007)

sonicgundam said:


> odd that people would claim it impossible, as there is a *b12 AWD model*, and of course the GTi-R is AWD. it would take some serious modification to make either of them work, but it could still be done.


exactly, i think that's what people don't get... there are AWD versions of these cars, people just haven't heard of it for the most part.

every non-believer wants to think the sentra is worthless in performance applications.

well they're damn wrong.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

they should defiantly paint those door handles. black does not look good.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

fleck said:


> exactly, i think that's what people don't get... there are AWD versions of these cars, people just haven't heard of it for the most part.
> 
> every non-believer wants to think the sentra is worthless in performance applications.
> 
> well they're damn wrong.


yeah. i'd think they would go with the pulsar system over the b12 system though. it would be much simpler. who knows, coulda used both hah. that's what i would do :O. makes me want to do this to my b12 sport coupe hah. pull everything off of a b12 AWD wagon and pop it on my sport coupe, then drop in an SR20 out of a GTi-R. that would be one bullet of a car.


----------



## Makako Tuning (Jul 10, 2008)

CANADA and Jamacia had 4wd versions of the B13. it's just Certian people done have the ability to see past our coasts.

Down here in MIA. we had a red b13 pushing well over 600hp with a gt35R and a built SR. Owner was big into street racing down here. but i'm talking 8+ years ago.

Nice to meet everyone on here though. seems there are alot of " good people"


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

Makako Tuning said:


> CANADA and Jamacia had 4wd versions of the B13. it's just Certian people done have the ability to see past our coasts.
> 
> Down here in MIA. we had a red b13 pushing well over 600hp with a gt35R and a built SR. Owner was big into street racing down here. but i'm talking 8+ years ago.
> 
> Nice to meet everyone on here though. seems there are alot of " good people"


you sure you don't mean an AWD B12? We have no AWD B13's, and trust me, with the E90 corolla's not having an AWD model, that car would have been an EXTREMELY popular economy level family car. the b12 is the only production chassis that had an AWD model.

it wouldn't surprise me though if a number of people made AWD b13's in either place. there tends to be a lot of crazy projects up here that don't make their way onto the internet. more per capita i should say. especially since we've been able to import N14 GTi-R's for a few years now.


----------



## Makako Tuning (Jul 10, 2008)

yep. B13.. couple of tricks. and yeah the b12's as well came 4wd like soem wagon corolla's of its' time.

anyway. 

there are at least 27 10 second street sleepers i know of that are not publicised. for their own reasons. down here in miami dade. in ft. laud maybe about 15 more off the top of my head.

then agian i'm old. been in it a looooong time.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

yeah, not to be rude or anything, but there aren't AWD b13's in north america. it's a JDM production model that was rare.

If there was an AWD production b13 in north america, it wouldn't be a little known fact. it would be known.


----------



## Makako Tuning (Jul 10, 2008)

well. in a way you are being kinda a dick. but a kid who hasn't been in this industry for that long i can definately understand. 

Especially since I have worked on these cars and swaps and have helped do fab work on most of these in Jamaica. no they did not come oem in America. I never said they did. please read a little bit before trying to bite my arm off.
I'm sure i can respect your opinions but you right there proved me right. They did come in Japan as an Extremely limited production. So why couldn't I simply import one to the U.S.? or wait. i wasn't talking about the us in the first place ehh?? hm... well Unless the world's Geography changed without anyone knowing Jamacia is not in the US!! and guess what. They get all thier vehicles Directly from japan. Much like the rest of the caribbean. But i wouldn't know anythign about that. especially since i'm VP of a shipping company that exports to the caribbean for the past 10 yrs.

There are 2 AWD b13's down here in Miami. If they wish to disclose their mods I'm sure not. since theft is super high down here. and we obviously can see why.

I'm sorry if i kicked ya in the nuts by accident, but instead of being a vagina about it you can untuck your sack. 

but i'm sure we can both be adults about this. and besides. Opinions are like assholes arent they? everyone got an asshole and everyone's got an opinion.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

Makako Tuning said:


> well. in a way you are being kinda a dick. but a kid who hasn't been in this industry for that long i can definately understand.
> 
> Especially since I have worked on these cars and swaps and have helped do fab work on most of these in Jamaica. no they did not come oem in America. I never said they did. please read a little bit before trying to bite my arm off.
> I'm sure i can respect your opinions but you right there proved me right. They did come in Japan as an Extremely limited production. So why couldn't I simply import one to the U.S.? or wait. i wasn't talking about the us in the first place ehh?? hm... well Unless the world's Geography changed without anyone knowing Jamacia is not in the US!! and guess what. They get all thier vehicles Directly from japan. Much like the rest of the caribbean. But i wouldn't know anythign about that. especially since i'm VP of a shipping company that exports to the caribbean for the past 10 yrs.
> ...


of course there are fabbed ones... your original post talked as if there were production level cars.... be more clear next time.



Makako Tuning said:


> CANADA and Jamacia had 4wd versions of the B13.


that statement makes the claim of production level AWD cars in my mind, and i'm sure most others.

P.S. if you didn't pay attention, i live in the great white north... you claimed canada and jamaica. the canadian car market isn't tied to the japanese OR european car market. it's loosely tied the the american market. if they get it, we might get it. if they don't get it, we sure as hell don't. i never fought your production level jamaica claims. why would i? i don't know how or where they get their cars from. i DO know that there wasn't a production level AWD B13 marketed in Canada, or the US. case and point.

Whatever. this has become a pissing match, and it needs to stop. an AWD B13 SE-R is awesome regardless. now it's time for a RWD conversion to pop up.


----------



## Makako Tuning (Jul 10, 2008)

pissing match..

I agree.. so can we agree on the fact. that b13's are sexy bitches??

and when they are 4wd they are even more crazy..

i'll lookup for the euro rwd drag b13. that's a back halved using the s13 motor and trans. I think the rear is a ford. but then agian it's back halved so you can use any diff you'd like.

much respect. though. we did get into that who's is bigger discussion..

Formally i'm sorry.

take care

all love to the b13's


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

Makako Tuning said:


> pissing match..
> 
> I agree.. so can we agree on the fact. that b13's are sexy bitches??
> 
> ...


if you find any info on what was done in that conversion, send a link my way, if you don't mind. in the future, i'm looking into the possibility of doing a RWD converstion overhaul on my B12 sport coupe using an s12 donor car (wheelbases are .4 inches different, a completely negligible amount) and a CA18DET as the powerplant. seeing what was done with an s13 and b13 (if that's what was done) would give me some good ideas, even if it is a ford rear end.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

be sure to paint the door handles


----------



## Makako Tuning (Jul 10, 2008)

OK AY. .. 

it was back halved. almost a full 3/4 chassis. so that means you get a back half kit, cut out your rear floor, weld in the back to the frame rails and supports. with the front is similar. you have to weld in some frame rails that let you put some motor mounts to do the RWD mounting of a ca, rb, 1j, 2j, sr, ka, vq, vg, whatever. then it's simply a trans mount. a custom driveshaft. and do yoru waterlines and fuel lines and basically do yrou wiring and your set. add aluminum panels to seal the rear and your of. 
rwd. but. it's more of a drag app.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

yeah, i'd be worried about frame and body structure. with putting too much Gforce on it laterally.


----------



## Makako Tuning (Jul 10, 2008)

Divo25 said:


> be sure to paint the door handles


HAHA . YES! that's the first thing you have to do .. Very first thing. 

anyone here notice that they were on a ff dyno? i'm sure AWHP is going to be Much lower than that 600hp mark. I want to see that figure on an AWD dyno.

fast little fkr it is but the ff drivetrain is has much less loss vs. 4wd. its' like an 8-12% difference.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

Makako Tuning said:


> HAHA . YES! that's the first thing you have to do .. Very first thing.
> 
> anyone here notice that they were on a ff dyno? i'm sure AWHP is going to be Much lower than that 600hp mark. I want to see that figure on an AWD dyno.
> 
> fast little fkr it is but the ff drivetrain is has much less loss vs. 4wd. its' like an 8-12% difference.


pretty damn close. in that area. doesn't seem like alot, but that's 60whp, and that's a shitload for a 2300lb car.

but remember. you must paint the door handles...


----------



## Makako Tuning (Jul 10, 2008)

none the less I'd love to see the faces of wrx or evo drivers as a little ( in thier eyes) shitbox sentra RAPES them!! wow what a priceless kodak moment!


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

when ive made my millions, id like to put a GTi-R drivetrain in a b12 to see what it would do.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

SuperStock said:


> when ive made my millions, id like to put a GTi-R drivetrain in a b12 to see what it would do.


it's actually probably the simplest one to do. if you can find an AWD b12 wagon, it's still a tough swap, but you already have everything you need chassis wise for the rear end. it's also probably possible to take a b12 wagon and a GTi-R engine/tranny and put the system onto a regular b12, or sport coupe, giving even better handling than the top heavy wagon. it wouldn't be easy, but still simpler and more cost effective than the b13 AWD conversion.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Theres a 20 page thread on this, on sr20forum


----------



## Makako Tuning (Jul 10, 2008)

awesome. i wanna C..... Link us buddy!!


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Makako Tuning said:


> awesome. i wanna C..... Link us buddy!!


http://www.sr20forum.com/general-sr20/201197-ever-seen-awd-usdm-sentra-now-u-have.html


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Makako Tuning said:


> none the less I'd love to see the faces of wrx or evo drivers as a little ( in thier eyes) shitbox sentra RAPES them!! wow what a priceless kodak moment!


Well now that im thinking of that.. I do believe boost boy (Dee) indeed rape a wrx with a silver 4dr sentra with a ca18det in it some time ago.. in miami


----------

